# Laser line gaming aid



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought a pretty interesting thing from ebay the other week.

I bought one of these Line Laser thingamajigs.

When I was looking for random stuff on maelstrom I noticed they sold a pen line laser but they want 20£ for it so I figured Id do an ebay search. You can get one for as little as 3£ but thats just the laser without a case. So I took the next best thing and bought the one above. There is one that is cheaper but I figured Id buy this one. Its really cheap plastics and I dont know for how long the thing will even work but with some luck it will function properly for the next few years.

What is basically does is draws a laser line, the best part of it is that is just creates a line below the target spot. The one on maelstrom draws one both up and down from where you point it afaik but this on is just where you aim and below. This means you wont shoot the laser in someones eye unless you are really aiming for their eyes. Then again I dont suggest you put it down on the gaming table and use it because someone sitting down might just be in line of sight to get shot in the eye. Best way to use it is to hold it up and point the laser just past what you are trying to shoot. This way you get a straight line across the table and you wont hit anyone in the eyes.

I think this little thing will help immensely when it comes to line of sight and cover as well as that blood lance thing that causes toughness tests or u die. Ive seen people hit more than what they should when flipping a ruler sideways and trying to measure.

I would really like to get some blast template circle lasers but I dont know if those even exist.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I actually use larger versions of these when I'm installing suspended ceilings, never even thought about using them for gaming- nice idea k:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh? Do you know if there are any that draws circles? I would really like one for small and large blast templates. Then again all you have to do is tilt it a little bit and you can cover half the board with it. But still, it would be really cool to try out.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I actually use the on I have on my Walther. Well, not at the FLGS, of course. Lol


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Ahaha; Isn't that awkward to use.. It's fairly hench. Bet you feel like a bad-ass everytime you check LOS. :laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well I take it off the gun when I do it. Lol


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Any sort of laser pen or similar acts like the line of sight pointer.

But doesn't the GW one actually project a cross hair onto the model? Kinda cool quirk if I remember correctly.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

The one Im talking about isnt really a laser "pointer", it draws a line between where you point it and yourself.

Kinda like this :


----------

